# Random Boater with ~475$ on hand wanted for 40th bday river bash with a group of clos



## Kariweber1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Leaves basically tomorrow! Arrive at take out ideally the night of the 11th but 12th is the start. take out the 16th. Lower Salmon. Could get a ride from Boise or the like, if needed. Please text 805-705-2211. Does not need to be a captain but if you really wanted to you can- a bonus.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

So you're wanting someone to fork over $500 to join a trip with a free permit on 1 day notice. What do we get for our dough?


Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

SherpaDave said:


> So you're wanting someone to fork over $500 to join a trip with a free permit on 1 day notice. What do we get for our dough?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


You get to pay for their booze 

I paid less then that for a Middle Fork and Main Salmon combo trip this year...yeah...no interest whatsoever.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

SherpaDave said:


> What do we get for our dough?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


You get to split an over priced per person cost with a bunch of strangers. At that price, you're probably helping pay for rental rafts, trucking in strippers at Graves Creek, or the trip had some folks back out and the jet boat shuttle is looking kind of expensive now. But since you're meeting at the take out, my guess is you're floating to Asotin so maybe no jet boat costs. $50/car from Hammer to Pittsberg is small potatoes when you're popping for the jet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Kariweber1 said:


> Leaves basically tomorrow! Arrive at take out ideally the night of the 11th but 12th is the start. take out the 16th. Lower Salmon. Could get a ride from Boise or the like, if needed. Please text 805-705-2211. Does not need to be a captain but if you really wanted to you can- a bonus.



Judging from your post I think the party started yesterday.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Are you for real? I could make the time but no thanks, it doesn't sound like a good deal or a good time.


----------



## Kariweber1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi all! 

New here- didn’t Expect to get such mean responses..... thought we were all here to have fun and get outside! 
But perhaps I should have said more, it includes everything from food, to booze to shuttle to fun. And yes, rentals. We’ve done the logistic, you would just show up and meet new people and enjoy the views. A flexible open minded person might just want the experience. One person won’t make or break the trip for us but we thought we’d throw it out there- Obvi not as cheap as if we didn’t have to rent but we do. 

Have fun out there! 





Kariweber1 said:


> Leaves basically tomorrow! Arrive at take out ideally the night of the 11th but 12th is the start. take out the 16th. Lower Salmon. Could get a ride from Boise or the like, if needed. Please text 805-705-2211. Does not need to be a captain but if you really wanted to you can- a bonus.





SherpaDave said:


> So you're wanting someone to fork over $500 to join a trip with a free permit on 1 day notice. What do we get for our dough?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave





Conundrum said:


> SherpaDave said:
> 
> 
> > What do we get for our dough?
> ...





smhoeher said:


> Are you for real? I could make the time but no thanks, it doesn't sound like a good deal or a good time.


----------



## Kariweber1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Dave! I should have explained more. I added a better description. I hope you’re having an awesome season.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Your trip sounds fun and well planned. 

Second to taxes and immigrants, folks on this forum like to complain about costs. Most are aging white males with drinking problems whose best days are behind them, which explains the sour attitude. It's a bit of an epidemic in this country, you know.

I hope you have a lovely trip.


----------



## Kariweber1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Awwww! Thanks Dan! That helps. The trip is gonna be great- fishin’, eating, swimming and playing! by your pleasant response- I wish you could join!! 


Hi! I prob should have provided more details. See my last post. Hope you’re having an awesome se


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I paid less then that for a Middle Fork and Main Salmon combo trip this year...yeah...no interest whatsoever.



Middle fork - Now you're talking!


Cheers,
Dave


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Kariweber1 said:


> Hi Dave! I should have explained more. I added a better description. I hope you’re having an awesome season.



Giving more details definitely helps. I'm having a great season and I'll be a couple weeks behind you on LS. 


Cheers,
Dave


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry I was rude about my posting. I should have asked for more specifics. Have a great tirp.


----------



## Kariweber1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello @Electric Mayem “not interested whatsoever”! I addedd more details. I’m very impressed by your ability to plan a super cheap trip. You probably know a thing or two about this. It’s nice to know people are out there doing awesome stuff for cheap- so we can do more of it right?!? Not sure why you felt like you needed to respond in nasty way if you were not interested but I hope you are having an epic summer full of cannonballs and no tan lines. To more miles ahead! I wouldn’t let anyone say you were not thrifty whatsoever! 




SherpaDave said:


> So you're wanting someone to fork over $500 to join a trip with a free permit on 1 day notice. What do we get for our dough?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


You get to pay for their booze 😛

I paid less then that for a Middle Fork and Main Salmon combo trip this year...yeah...no interest whatsoever.[/QUOTE]


SherpaDave said:


> Electric-Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> > I paid less then that for a Middle Fork and Main Salmon combo trip this year...yeah...no interest whatsoever.
> ...


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I can't speak for Electric Mayhem but I responded the way I did because 24 hours notice isn't much of invite for a trip anyone can self issue a permit for. Hang out, you'll see a lot of us are smart asses but generally nice people deep down. Don't take it personally, it's the internet.

I'm sure you're a great person and I hope you have a great trip! It's going to be a warm one. But looking at your trip cost, I'm guessing you have some really good cocktails to cool off with.

Signed-an aging white mail with a drinking problem.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't plan super cheap trips though I do like to keep costs down.... $500 for a Lower Salmon trip is just quite expensive. Coupled with what came off as a drunken poorly typed message... I had no interest in joining you. Others remarked similarly.

I'm all about having fun and getting on the river...but all my red flag warnings were blaring. It just felt like it was going to be a bunch of party people wanting a stranger to help pay for a booze cruise. I like to partake sometimes, but I'm not into helping fund someone elses drinking habit or pay for their rental gear.

Sorry for harshing on your trip...I'm sure you'll have a great time... but it will DEFINITELY be without me.


----------



## Kariweber1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes! We are gonna have a great trip! I’m super excited to be doing the lower after the middle and upper in the previous years. Too bad no one could jump on- it’d be fun to have a new friend and new river stories! (even if it’s more $$ than folks on here were comfortable with- didn’t know that was such a thing) we had to do something after our Yampa permit debacle! I like to boat with positive people bc behind every post and mtn buzz handle there is a person trying to have fun. And in my case an awesome B-day!!! Wwwwwwooooooottt!


----------



## speargoose (Jul 2, 2016)

Haha, wow, this thread was a real emotional roller-coaster! Glad to see cool heads and good vibes prevail in the end. Have a great trip!


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Kariweber1 said:


> And in my case an awesome B-day!!! Wwwwwwooooooottt!


Happy birthday! The lower is full of great beaches for a bday party.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

$475 doesn't seem like that much after we've spent thousands on gear.

Just my 0.02


----------

